
Come Get Your Free NSA Reverse Engineering Tool R - withzombies
https://www.rsaconference.com/events/us19/agenda/sessions/16608-Come-Get-Your-Free-NSA-Reverse-Engineering-Tool
======
withzombies
NSA's Rob Joyce is presenting GHIDRA, a reverse-engineering tool developed by
the NSA. They're apparently making it free to the public.

I wonder if it'll be open source. It should be public domain software but if
the NSA used contractors for development, that muddies the waters a bit.

